# Snow Storm Jan 27 2011



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

We got a good 20" blast yesterday. Bright and sunny this morning. But I found taking pictures in the snow can be tricky. I think these came out OK. Comments? Critiques?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I really like the one of the trellises! I was dating a girl a few years back who was into serious photography and had a whole bunch of lenses and filters. I forget what filter she used when taking pictures in the snow, but it really cut down the glare improved the contrast.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I too love the trellis shot. They are all good but you saved the best for last.

Snow is not easy - Very easy to blow out the brighter parts. Although I am not an expert on snow photography, I have had some reasonable experience of the white fluffy stuff fall around us this year. Try under exposing by 1/3 to 1/2 stop or even bracket at 1 stop. Then adjust the histogram white point in Photoshop (Ctrl+M)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am trying to decide why the trellis is the best & why it keeps drawing me back to look at it in more detail...the thoughts that come to mind:

Pure white cleanliness and untouched smoothness of the snow combined with the darkness of the bark and branches. ...And that is set off with that gorgeous blue sky - the whole thing emanates the beauty of nature combined with the (hidden) warmth of home

That would look great printed and framed.

Edit: & its perfect exposure too... :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

yup - it's the trellis shot hands down! Like Donald, I love the contrast between the purity of the snow and the browns/greys of the trees and trellis - also love the patterns/repetition set up by the trellis with the snow on the horizontal surfaces - almost like waves :grin


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Trellis shot is my fav because the exposure is good and has plenty of interest.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As well as the points mentioned above, the latticework shadows are excellent - Beautiful shots yustr, top marks ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That trellis shot is a competition winner - its magic 

... (It has also given me a gardening idea for some trellis work I need to do when the weather gets a wee bit warmer :grin


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Just noticed something - Beautiful light comming across from left to right which is caught by the trees in the background. You can almost feel it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Have to agree with everyone .. Trellis is definitely a winner .. light, shadows, contrasts of colour, details and .... 

every time I look at it I see something I didn't notice before .. 

Nice ..


----------

